# Divi Aruba Phoenix Question



## BillC (May 16, 2010)

We have never been to Aruba before.  Given a choice of Phase 1 accommodations, would you recommend a unit in the 14 story Tower or one in the 4 story Villas?

Thanks!


----------



## hajjah (May 16, 2010)

I hope that those units in the tower have been renovated.  I stayed there in the pent house back in 2006 and the unit was horrible.  After two days, I fought to be moved to a different unit.  The unit was smelly with rust everywhere.  It was to the point where I had to use the bathroom with my eyes closed.  I was moved to the 4 story building, which was much better.  They were building the new structure in 2006.  Maybe you should see if you can get into the newer units.
Btw, we are planning to return to Aruba in July, but waiting for the 45 day window to use points.  We also decided to use Tropic car rental for our 14 day stay.  A car is not absolutely necessary, but we like being able to get around on our own with taking a bus or taxi.  Driving in Aruba is very simple.


----------



## tombo (May 17, 2010)

The original towers have been renovated completelly in 2008 and 2009 if I am not mistaken. There are plenty of brand new rooms available in the new towers since they are not nearly sold out, I am not sure how many points they take though. The newest towers have only been open for about 2 years and have granite counter tops, flat screen tvs, etc. I stayed in the old towers in a renovated room last year and loved it. If you are above the 5th floor you have great views of the ocean. My daughter and son in law stayed in the new towers and had a blast last summer too. 

I love the Divi Aruba Phoenix because it is never crowded at the pool or on the beach, but it is still within walking distance of all of the high rise resorts and their restaurants and bars. The 2 new huge pools have a lot more chairs than people and I never had to wait for a palapa on the beach whether I showed up at 10 am or 2 pm. The swim up bar is nice and the food at the 2 on site restaurants is good. When I walked up the beach and saw the throngs of people on the beach, in the water, and fighting over palapas and beach chairs by the pools at other resorts, I was always glad to get back to the Divi and lay on the beach and swim in the ocean without bumping into other people.


----------



## hajjah (May 17, 2010)

It is good to know that the towers have been renovated.  You are so right about the location. It's just about in the middle of the low and high risers.   If a unit becomes available at the Phoenix, I will snatch it.  I'm a former owner at Divi Village, but I enjoyed both locations.  The only down side to Divi Village and the Golf Links, is that the beach is across the street.  Thanks so much for the update.


----------



## jeg (May 18, 2010)

The villas for the new rooms. The tower for the view.


----------



## tombo (May 18, 2010)

jeg said:


> The villas for the new rooms. The tower for the view.



Don't underestimate the view. I watched the sun set from my tower balcony many afternoons and it was spectacular.When I woke up in the morning the first thing I did every day was go sit on the balcony and look at the turquoise water that was so pretty that it looked fake. 

Now I am wanting to go back after thinking about that Island and that view. I wonder what air fares will look like in 2011......


----------



## shar (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree you can't beat the view from the towers at Divi Phoenix. The negative is waiting for the elevator.  Villas are more convenient but do not have the same view.  New buildings are very nice but units appear to be a bit smaller in size to me. Part of the tower was closed last year as they redid the rooms.

Love the beach and ability to get a palapa.  Water is shallow so great for children.

We also stayed at the CDM last year in a one bedroom. Very noisy fans to keep mold down in the unit.  The pool area at CDM looked run down and because of this we preferred the pool at ABC. Nothing like the new pool at the Phoenix. Phoenix pool wins hands down.

Shar


----------

